# mac	eyeshadow palettes browns and highlight/nudes/neutrals nw43/nc45



## msdivamodel (Apr 4, 2012)

Hey ladies I need your help  My boyfriend and I made a deal, for every 10 lbs I lose I get a Mac 15 eye  shadow palette with 15 eye shadows of my choice. I lost 9lbs and he have me his credit card to get it.I decided to get a brown palette and a highlights/nudes/neutral ....so I need 15 brown eyeshadows and 15 highlights, nudes, neutral eyeshadow for nw43/nc45 ...  So far I had these colors I choose, what I need from you guys us your help determining if these colors ate good, if there are colors listed that are too similar where I can switch one out for the other.these are 15 browns I am looking into  BROWNS  woodwinked Cork Mulch Soba Amber lights Brown script Satin taupe Saddle Antiqued Embark Wedge Swiss chocolate Folie Espresso Texture  Those are the browns let me know if any colors are duplicates of each other. Or should be switched out....these are other browns I put ass back up these are other colors I like  ETC  BROWNS  Sable Brun Bronze smut haux Mystery Era Tempting Twinks Quarry Brown down     Now these are the highlight,nudes,neutraLS I haven't chosen my fav 15 but these are some of my favs   HIGHLIGHTS/NUDES/NEUTRALS  Soft brown _      I put this here cuz I think it looks more like a nude Malt Bamboo Yogurt Brule Orb Kid   HIGHLIGHTs/NUDES/NEUTRALS ETC  shroom Ricepaper Phloof Naked lunch All that glitters Arena Patina Bisque Vanilla Grain Retrospeck Heat   Like I said I really haven't put much into the nudes and such but I am hoping you ladies can help help me please.... I would also appreciate any other suggestion     I haven't chosen my fav 15 of these yet but I have some favs so far


----------



## msdivamodel (Apr 4, 2012)

Oh please only permanent shadows


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Apr 7, 2012)

Do you really need a 15 pan of highlights?  I would just get a variety of browns, nudes and highlights for the first 15 pan palette.  When you get a second pan, then transfer the highlights to the second palette.  This way your first palette is more versatile.

  	I don't know how much help I would be picking colors because I tend to go for the limited edition shades first.  Plus, I love shimmer shades so I mostly have those.  I'm trying to push myself to buy more basics and crease shades.  That being said, I have recently added Patina and All that Glitters to a 4 pan and like those.  I also like Soft Brown for blending crease colors.

  	Of the shades on your list, I also have:


 		Satin Taupe 	
 		Tempting 	
 		Retrospeck 
 
  	When I first started buying Mac ('90s) I bought Swiss Chocolate and never used it.  So I would check that one out in person. 

  	edit - forgot what I said about Arena. I think I was thinking of a different shade.


----------



## Yazmin (Apr 7, 2012)

msdivamodel said:


> I haven't chosen my fav 15 of these yet but I have some favs so far


  	I'm NC50, so I couldn't really tell you which shades would look best with your skin tone, but while I have most of these shadows, I've bolded my absolute favorites.


----------



## msdivamodel (May 12, 2012)

thank you, i agree i may not need a 15 pan palette of highlights but its not only going to be highlights its going to be nudes and neutrals also but i did pick up  some browns and nudes. i didnt just fill one paletter i picked 2 up and add 6 to each

  	browns are cork, amber lights , embark , texture ,,,,soft brown and  woodwinked.

  	neutrals/hightlights/nudes  are ricepaper , arena ,naked lunch, bamboo, malt, and vanilla


----------



## VAQTPIE (May 14, 2012)

IMO...Saddle e/s is an absolute must-have.  It is my go to crease color and I use it in just about every look.  You have Haux under browns, but it tends to pull more toward plum...it's not a true brown.  Great shade none the less. Quarry has similar properties...I would swatch the two to compare...you probably don't need both.


----------

